# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  могут ли вирусы пробраться через переключатель (KVM)

## Solton

Купил мощную тачку исключительно для локальной работы и решил обезопасить ее от интернета (антивирусники есть у всех, но и с ними проблемы вирей остаются). Для инета использую старый системник.
У этих двух друзей теперь один монитор, одна клава, и одна мышь на двоих.Все это дело соединено через KVM. 
  Принцип переключения у этой штуки, насколько я понимаю, электронный. Т.е. нет никакго рубильника, который тупо перекидывал бы клемы с одного контакта на другой. Просто маленькая податливая кнопочка.
  Собственно, вопрос: обезопасил ли я новый девственный комп или  вирусяги беспрепятственно бегают туда-сюда и уссываются?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

Через KVM-то, конечно, No Pasaran, а вот съемные носители, например, пользуете? Флэшки там, плеер какой-нибудь? Через них запросто можно тараканов занести.

----------


## drongo

Если это вопрос теоретический- то не в том разделе открыли тему. Если практически хотите узнать- выполните правила, посмотрим логи  :Wink:

----------


## Solton

Купил мощную тачку исключительно для локальной работы и решил обезопасить ее от интернета (антивирусники есть у всех, но и с ними проблемы вирей остаются). Для инета использую старый системник.
У этих двух друзей теперь один монитор, одна клава, и одна мышь на двоих.Все это дело соединено через KVM. 
 Принцип переключения у этой штуки, насколько я понимаю, электронный. Т.е. нет никакого рубильника, который тупо перекидывал бы клемы с одного контакта на другой. Просто маленькая податливая кнопочка.
 Собственно, вопрос: обезопасил ли я новый девственный комп или вирусяги беспрепятственно бегают туда-сюда и уссываются?

----------


## anton_dr

Обезопасили  :Smiley:

----------


## Solton

> Через KVM-то, конечно, No Pasaran, а вот съемные носители, например, пользуете? Флэшки там, плеер какой-нибудь? Через них запросто можно тараканов занести.


 Bratez, про вирей на съемных носителях знал, когда у меня еще компьютера не было.
 За "No Pasaran" спасибо, но все же хотелось бы обоснований. Может, ссылочку на ресурс, с описанием технической невозможности "пасарана"...

*Добавлено через 1 час 27 минут*




> Если это вопрос теоретический- то не в том разделе открыли тему. Если практически хотите узнать- выполните правила, посмотрим логи


 drongo, какая-то дрянь в новом системнике уже сидит, я это знаю. Но не могу гарантировать, что пришла она не со съемных носителей, как любезно заметил Bratez.
 Таким образом, если просмотр логов поможет ответить на вопрос, описанный в заголовке темы - тогда вопрос практический.
 Ежели нет - тогда, получается, теоретический (на этот случай я продублировал тему в разделе ОСБ).

----------


## SuperBrat

KVM-переключатель
KVM-вирусы - дело далекого будущего. Поэтому начинайте выполнять правила.

----------


## Solton

drongo, еще вопрос... уж извините, если не того характера.
 Правила я изучил. Вопрос: как обновить базы avz, если в моем случае комп не подключен к интеренету?
 И еще в тему: как на таком компе зарегестрировать антивирусник? И и где Avast хранит вирусные базы?
 Спасибо.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Вопрос: как обновить базы avz, если в моем случае комп не подключен к интеренету?


Скачать файл с базами: http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz_up/avzbase.zip



> И еще в тему: как на таком компе зарегестрировать антивирусник? И и где Avast хранит вирусные базы?
>  Спасибо.


Зарегистрировать его на другом компьютере. А код переписать на бумажку или электронный носитель.
Базы Avast: http://download505.avast.com/iavs4pro/vpsupd.exe

----------


## Solton

да ё-моё... я знаю где взять обновленные базы. В конце концов я могу их взять из  проги с обновленными базами на подключенном к сети компе.
Вы уж, пожалуйста, подскажите мне в какой конкретно папке (с указанием пути) установленной программы какой конкретно файл (или их несколько?) является файлом вирусной базы. Что мне нужно скопировать из обновленной проги и куда вставить в прогу на компе неподключенном к сети? Ну или какой файл заменить? 
 В данный момент меня интересует avast и avz.
 Я почему-то думал, что вирусная база - это куча файлов в отдельной папке. Или это один файл?
 Ковырялся в авасте - нашел два файла, про которые винда подсказывает, что это файл базы. Так какой из них, если их два?
 Вот что я имел ввиду, задавая вопрос, а не где скачать обновления...

 Если я чего-то не понимаю, простите за назойливость...

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

SuperBrat, переписать код на бумажку я догадался. Только аваст просится в инетернет для регистрации. ВОТ в чем дело!... ё-моё...

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Это из серии "Вирус поражает драйвер мыши. При заржении мышь сама начинает ездить по коврику". В юмор однозначно.

----------


## SuperBrat

Solton, что за "ё-моё"? Вы где тут своих приятелей нашли, чтобы так себя вести? 
Solton, как обновить базы AVZ писали многократно. Повторюсь. Содержимое архива avzbase.zip надо выложить в папку AVZ4\Base, заменив прежние файлы.
AVAST же не обновляется вручную, надо запустить vpsupd.exe. Он автоматически заменит все необходимые файлы. Их, если я правильно понял, значительно больше двух.
С бумажкой дела обстоят еще проще... Правой клавишей мыши по иконке AVAST - "Об AVAST!.." - кнопка "Лицензионный ключ". Там прописать без ошибок. Все.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

оригинальный способ защиты нужной информации...

----------


## Solton

Спасибо всем за помощь. И пардон за "ё-моё". Бес попутал.

*Добавлено через 30 минут*

SuperBrat, аваст зарегил. Просто ключ списывал оттуда, где он отображается не полностью. Потому и не получалось.
 экзешник  vpsupd не нашел, а потому так и не понял, каким образом он заменит необходимые файлы вирусных баз аваста без подключения к интернету. Или вы хотели сказать, что это невозможно?

----------


## Bratez

"экзешник vpsupd", если не ошибаюсь, это и есть упакованная база Аваста с инсталлятором.

----------


## Solton

> Это из серии "Вирус поражает драйвер мыши. При заржении мышь сама начинает ездить по коврику". В юмор однозначно.


Смеетесь? А у меня такое однажды было. Она еще и бутерброды мои подтачивала...

А если серьезно: может кто-нибудь объяснить техническую невозможность таких путешествий?
 Если не можете объяснить, значит, Вы ДУМАЕТЕ, что это невозможно. А мне хотелось бы получить ответ того, кто ЗНАЕТ. Потому что я тоже хочу ЗНАТЬ, а не ДУМАТЬ, потому что все так говорят.
  Спасибо.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> А если серьезно: может кто-нибудь объяснить техническую невозможность таких путешествий?


Вирус сам по себе *в вакууме* существовать не может... это некая программа записанная в память. Память бывает разная, но вся она лежит внутри системного блока (ну или флэшки или выносного жесткого диска и пр). Клавиатуры, мониторы и 99,9% мышей памяти на борту не имеют соответственно вирус на них сидеть не может. Возможно вирус может нарушить работоспособность экрана/клавы/мыши но делать он это скорее всего убив ту часть винды, которая отвечает за контакт с этим утройством... или прибив драйвер... в любом случае этот процесс касается вашего жетского диска и если переткнуть девайс в другой комп он заработает... конечно не исключаю возможность *убивания* монитора/мыши/клавы (не знаю как это реализуется, просто говорят что такое возможно), тогда на других компах данный девайс тоже не заработает...
Т.е. информация хранится исключительно на жестком диске, вирусы сидят там же, устройства не имеющие своей памяти вирус переносить не могут в принципе (разве что вирусы человеческих болезней, но для компа они безвредны)...
Хотя вот у Razer выходит мыша Lachesis с неким количеством памяти на борту под игровые профили... Возможно в неё можно будет записать вирус...

----------


## borka

> конечно не исключаю возможность *убивания* монитора/мыши/клавы (не знаю как это реализуется, просто говорят что такое возможно), тогда на других компах данный девайс тоже не заработает...


Кто говорит?

----------


## Surfer

Ходили давно ещё слухи, что теоретически малвары могут жить в биосах, биосах видеокарт, прошивках жёстких дисков и тд...  :Cheesy: 
Теоретически это конечно реализуемо, но практически думаю нереально =))

----------


## SuperBrat

> экзешник  vpsupd не нашел, а потому так и не понял, каким образом он заменит необходимые файлы вирусных баз аваста без подключения к интернету. Или вы хотели сказать, что это невозможно?


Я выше вам дал ссылку на vpsupd. Скачаете, перенесете на нужный компьютер. Потом запустите как программу.

----------


## Solton

> Т.е. информация хранится исключительно на жестком диске, вирусы сидят там же, устройства не имеющие своей памяти вирус переносить не могут в принципе


 Я не боюсь за монитор, клаву и мышь, и знаю, что в утюгах вирусы не живут. Дело не в этом.
 Дело в коммутации. Получается, что два системника соеденены ПРОВОДАМИ! А у KVM принцип переключения электронный. Т.е., как я уже писал, клемы с контакта на контакт не перебрасываются (грубо говоря). И получается, что компы соеденены друг с другом постоянно.
 Вопрос вот каков: если вирус может транспортироваться на флэшку  по usb кабелю (не знаю отличается ли этот кабель от других или  только порты имеют значение), то почему тот же вирус не может транспортироваться из системника в системник по следующему принципу:
по кабелю от первого системника, затем через плату KVM (по сути - тоже провод), затем по кабелю от второго системника, собственно во второй системник. Во как!
 То есть, вирям не нужно жить какое-то время в клаве или в самом KVM)), возможно, они могут сразу перепрыгнуть с пункта "А" в пункт "Б", не используя носитель в качестве буфера. Потому что принцип работы KVM не такой: "вот я вынул мышь из одного компа и вставил в другой". А такой: "я скажу щас мыши с каким компом работать". Упрощенная схема: провод от одного компа идет к другому.
 Это если я не заблуждаюсь в принципе работы KVM.

Техническую невозможность такого путешествия я и прошу описать.
Есть ли коннект между системниками, подключенными к KVM?
Если да, то могут ли вирусы этим воспользоваться?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

Ребята, что вы тут развели? Теоритически-практически.  :Smiley:  Почитайте тему-близнец в "Помогите". Человек с трудом разбирается в компьютерах, "плавает" во всем, не может отличить ссылку от файла. Как мы ему сможем ответить на его пафосный вопрос?



> Если не можете объяснить, значит, Вы ДУМАЕТЕ, что это невозможно. А мне хотелось бы получить ответ того, кто ЗНАЕТ. Потому что я тоже хочу ЗНАТЬ, а не ДУМАТЬ, потому что все так говорят.


Все наши ответы ему кажутся хитрым способом скрыть "правду". Эдакий Малдер, а мы все для него "курильщики".  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

P.S. Вот! Пока я писал, появилось "возможно, они могут сразу перепрыгнуть с пункта "А" в пункт "Б". Это что-то СветоСемененковское...

----------


## Solton

Bratez, спасибо. Я все понял. 
Тема в этом разделе закрыта

----------


## Solton

SuperBrat, насколько мне известно, раздел называется "сетевая безопасность для начинающих". Так что понтарезить советую в разделе для профессионалов.
А чтобы не думать, что человек "ссылку от файла отличить не может", нужно внимателнее читать сообщения и улавливать их смысл. А мне, видимо, нужно понятнее объяснять.
Очевидно, Вы, SuperBrat, взяли с меня пример поведения, за которое жюрили меня в теме-близнеце. (еще один способ передачи вирусов).

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Если вернуть обсуждение в конструктивное русло, то:
1. KVM свитч является в простейшем случае обычным коммутатором, т.е. переключает клавиатуру/мышь/монитор от одного ПК к другому. Следовательно, "перепрыгнуть" с компьютера на компьютер зловред не сможет - современные зловреды распростарняются по сети, через расшаренные папки (вариант распространения по сети) или через флешки/мобильные диски. Вердикт - через обычный KVM зловред с одного ПК на другой не заползет, это факт
2. Современные свитчи могут содержать расширенный функционал  - коммутировать USB например или творить еще что-то - тут все зависит от фантазии разработчиков и маркетинга. Вот тут уже опаснее ... Я к примеру доработал свой  KVM свитч, дополнив его кабели USB шнурами, ведущими к особому USB устройству, которое позволяет перебрасывать файлы с одного ПК на другой по USB - это удобно, если в качестве второго ПК подключается системник для "прочистки мозгов" или установки ПО. Однако и тут зловред не может "прыгнуть" с одного ПК на другой ... Однако насколько мне известно, ничего подобного пока разработчики свитчей в свои девайсы не устанавливают. Другой реальный пример - коммутируется USB клавиатура, в ней свой USB хаб, а в нем воткнут флеш-брелок. Тогда при переключении этот брелок в теории может быть виден почередно на ПК, к которому я подключаюсь. Если один из ПК заражден червяком типа Rays, то есть реальный шанс заразить и второй ПК.
Общий вывод - если коммутируется обычная клавиатура, мышь, монитор, то опасности нет. Если идет коммутация USB устройств, которые система опознает как устроство памяти - то тут есть реальная опасность.

----------


## Solton

> 1. KVM свитч является в простейшем случае обычным коммутатором, т.е. переключает клавиатуру/мышь/монитор от одного ПК к другому. Следовательно, "перепрыгнуть" с компьютера на компьютер зловред не сможет - современные зловреды распростарняются по сети, через расшаренные папки (вариант распространения по сети) или через флешки/мобильные диски. Вердикт - через обычный KVM зловред с одного ПК на другой не заползет, это факт


Перевожу сам для себя :Smiley: 
 Если предположить теоретически, что в случае с KVM два системника имеют друг с другом непрерывное проводное соединение, по которому зловреды могут перемещаться...  Системники все равно друг друга НЕ ВИДЯТ! Не тот случай. А раз нет цели нет и распространения.

Спасибо. Ура! I am happy! Занавес.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вопрос вот каков: если вирус может транспортироваться на флэшку  по usb кабелю (не знаю отличается ли этот кабель от других или  только порты имеют значение), то почему тот же вирус не может транспортироваться из системника в системник по следующему принципу:
> по кабелю от первого системника, затем через плату KVM (по сути - тоже провод), затем по кабелю от второго системника, собственно во второй системник. Во как!
>  То есть, вирям не нужно жить какое-то время в клаве или в самом KVM)), возможно, они могут сразу перепрыгнуть с пункта "А" в пункт "Б", не используя носитель в качестве буфера. Потому что принцип работы KVM не такой: "вот я вынул мышь из одного компа и вставил в другой". А такой: "я скажу щас мыши с каким компом работать". Упрощенная схема: провод от одного компа идет к другому.
>  Это если я не заблуждаюсь в принципе работы KVM.


на самом деле у вас не бывает ситуации когда мышь реально работает с двумя компами, подключаясь к одному компу, она немедленно отключается от другого (также монитор и клава) соответственно это сравнимо с *очень быстро выткнул из одного компа и воткнул в другой* соответственно моста между двумя системниками не получается. 

представьте себе рельсы со стрелкой которые разделяются на пути к пункту В и пути к пункту С... перевели стрелку в одну сторону - поезд (с информацией для/от мышки, монитора, клавы) едет в город В и из города В, поменяли положение стрелки - поезд едет в город С и из города С... может ли дрезина с вирусом из пункта В через эту стрелку приехать в пункт С минуя пункт А?  :Wink: 

А вот если у устройства есть своя память и она опознается как запоминающее устройство... тогда считайте что к нашему поезду прицепили ещё один вагончик доступный для любой другой информации (включая вирусы)... тогда поезд едет из В в А потом машинист пересаживается в противоположенную кабину и поезд едет в пункт С где благополучно разгружается вирус.


теперь все понятно стало?

P.S. - начиталась про кораблики и порты в теме с форума касперского про защиту портов клавиатуры - вдохновилась

----------


## Solton

Всем ответившим:



> на самом деле у вас не бывает ситуации когда мышь реально работает с двумя компами, подключаясь к одному компу, она немедленно отключается от другого (также монитор и клава) соответственно это сравнимо с *очень быстро выткнул из одного компа и воткнул в другой* соответственно моста между двумя системниками не получается.


Именно в этом и заключался изначально мой вопрос! :Angry: 
Я же писал про механический и электронный принципы переключения.
При электронном принципе некоторые KVM позволяют даже посылать команду с клавиатуры.
Бывают механические KVM, где "переводится стрелка" с пути В на путь С, причем вручную (ScratchyClaws :Smiley:  :Wink: ).
А "переводится" ли "стрелка" в электронном KVM? или там какой-то другой принцип, если он клаву слушается?
Вот, что я, всего-навсего, хотел узнать. Сори, если утомил.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Ходили давно ещё слухи, что теоретически малвары могут жить в биосах, биосах видеокарт, прошивках жёстких дисков и тд... 
> Теоретически это конечно реализуемо, но практически думаю нереально =))


Не ходили слухи, а это реально существует и используется (хоть и не сильно распространено)! Если об этом не говорят не значит что этого нет! И люди посещающие данную конференцию это могут подтвердить, не все конечно, но некоторые точно могут! Например Олег Зайцев !

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Я же писал про механический и электронный принципы переключения.
> При электронном принципе некоторые KVM позволяют даже посылать команду с клавиатуры.
> А "переводится" ли "стрелка" в электронном KVM? или там какой-то другой принцип, если он клаву слушается?


скажите а если у вас электронный kvm и на каждом рабоче столе открыт текстовый редактор блокнот... наберите пару символов на клаве... переключитесь... на другом рабочем столе в *блокноте* этих символов нет... почему??? потому что не существует такой клавы, которая понимала бы к какому компу она подключена, клаве пофиг куда посылать свои сигналы... значит kvm в момент подключения размыкает цепь от одного компа и замыкает цепь с другим. это может происходить от переключения рычажка, нажатия кнопки... даже если придумают kvm с голосовым переключением все равно цепь с одним устройством будет размыкаться в момент замыкания с другим... иначе вы бы в блокноте увидели нажатые символы в *блокноте* на обоих рабочих столах.

----------

